# All alone on the Grand



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Looked at the flow gauge this morning and the Grand was at 690. Decided to give the steel one more go. Stopped at rt 20. No cars. Fished my way up to the powder hole. Landed four. Lost a few. Drove by the asphalt plant. No cars? When does that happen? Made the walk in landed 8 and had a few long distance releases. All fresh screaming chrome. Looks like they are going to hang around into May for you guys.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Helen Hazen had a few fishermen this morning. Hooked four, landed two.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

What did you get them on? Was this in shallow faster water?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hit Helen hazen also and hooked 2 landed one all on pink sacks


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

KTkiff, caught all mine on an orange egg pattern. All caught in about 2' of water. A lot of fish in the riffles too.


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Pink and chartreuse sacks in the heads of the holes.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Archer4life said:


> Pink and chartreuse sacks in the heads of the holes.


Pink and chartreuse were the colors that worked today.


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

Well I was n't alone on the Grand but had plenty of room.Went 5 for 12 from about 11 AM to 3:30 PM.Had a couple screamers with some weight in the mix.Caught all on cream sucker spawn and salmon crystal meth.


----------

